# Why is my Betta's mouth swollen/slightly open? Is something wrong with him?



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

Board member callistra noticed my Betta's mouth looks swollen and slightly open all the time. Is something wrong with him?

I seem to remember it always looking like that, but I'm not sure.

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

No need to make a new thread.. people might miss some info from your other one: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124180

Like I said in the other thread, I'd just use epsom salts to get the swelling down. I don't think he needs anything else.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> No need to make a new thread.. people might miss some info from your other one: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124180
> 
> Like I said in the other thread, I'd just use epsom salts to get the swelling down. I don't think he needs anything else.


I want to be 100 percent sure I need to treat him with salts. Because if nothing is wrong with him, I dont want to add salt for no reason. Also, I cant drive my car (its not registered yet) and I have very little money.

Is his mouth being swollen a disease or something? I just thought he had big lips. LOL


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah it's part of a disease process but the epsom salts along with clean water and time should be the gentlest and cheapest option to treat. As long as the swelling goes down and you don't see any cotton growth start you should be fine.

If you wanted to treat it more aggressively I would add (but not substitute) Kanaplex by Seachem but it's more expensive and can be hard to find.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

Ok.

Also, what kind of Betta is he? The lid on his walmart cup just said "Male Betta".


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

He's a crowntail


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

How soon should I get the salt? Would it be ok if I waited a couple days?

I need to get a ride, money, etc...


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It's hard to predict. How long has he been like that? As long as he's eating well and acting okay.. at least he's not all clamped up now.. it would seem that a couple of days would be okay, but there's just no magic crystal ball for these things.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> It's hard to predict. How long has he been like that? As long as he's eating well and acting okay.. at least he's not all clamped up now.. it would seem that a couple of days would be okay, but there's just no magic crystal ball for these things.


He is eating great.

I never really noticed his mouth, I thought it always look like that???

And just a few mins ago, he got mad and knocked the heater off the side of the tank. LOL

He is a really feisty Betta. Sometimes he also likes to make clicking sounds at the top of the water like he's pissed or something.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, now I just noticed everytime he touches the heater, he jumps like it is burning him or something.

Is that normal? Is something wrong with the heater? It is a Marina Betta Mini Heater.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you share a video? He's not like.. rubbing on the heater is he.. flashing against it..


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

callistra said:


> Can you share a video? He's not like.. rubbing on the heater is he.. flashing against it..


He will stop and look at it for a few seconds, and then kinda rub against it and then jump away like it is burning him or something.

He has done it like 3 times in the past few mins.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Since it's the only thing in his tank it's difficult to tell if it's a response to the heater specifically or not.. but rubbing against tank decor is another sign of disease. The heater itself should not be hot to the touch.. but I have no experience with that particular one. Does it feel hot to you?


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

He stopped doing it.

He just seemed like he was really mad at it. LOL


----------



## lilysbettas (Sep 19, 2015)

*^.^*

Thats actually a Halfmoon....not a crowntail....crowntails have string like fins


----------

